# When do pigeons lay their eggs after mating??



## pigeonkeeper

Hi, my pigeons(homer and lowis) mated about 2 weeks ago, and now, it seems like they're on eggs. How long is the time from mating, to laying the eggs?? And also, how long is it from incubation, to the egg hatching?? I heard that it was a bout 18 days, but i don't know?? 

Apprecitae it!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Lovebirds

They can lay eggs anywhere from 8 days to ?????.........whenever the hen decides to lay........some take longer than others.
Babies hatch 18 to 19 days after the egg is laid. In colder weather, they seem to take closer to 19 days but in warm weather it's closer to 18 days.


----------



## pigeonkeeper

*Thank You Lovebirds*

Thank you lovebirds !!


----------



## Lovebirds

Should clarify a little.............if the hen doesn't sit on the FIRST egg, then both eggs will hatch 18 to 19 days AFTER the SECOND egg is laid. Some hens sit tight on the first egg, some don't....if she DOES sit on the first egg, then the eggs may hatch 2 or maybe 1 day apart. 
So, if she sits on the first egg...........hatch day is 18 days after the first egg.
If she DOESN'T sit, then both eggs will hatch 18 days after the SECOND egg is laid. 
Got all that????????? LOL


----------



## David Ey

you have any more pics of those black/white birds? they is cool


----------



## Lovebirds

David Ey said:


> you have any more pics of those black/white birds? they is cool


David.........click on Pigeonkeeper's name and look on the right side of the page. He has a couple of picture albums and there's a few pics of those birds. I agree.........they are cool and very pretty little birds.


----------



## pigeonkeeper

the female came out to eat, and the male was sitting on it, now the female is back on, and the male is off the eggs. 

Is that normal??


----------



## Lovebirds

This time of day, the hen would be sitting on the eggs. Are these young birds by any chance?


----------



## Guest

thanks you are best, you gave me all the information i needed i yhought my pigeon niglected her egg but know i now she is waiting for the second one. and i wanted ask: my pigeons mated on tuesday and layed on thursday???


----------



## Rais Maharjan

*about laying eggs*



Lovebirds said:


> They can lay eggs anywhere from 8 days to ?????.........whenever the hen decides to lay........some take longer than others.
> Babies hatch 18 to 19 days after the egg is laid. In colder weather, they seem to take closer to 19 days but in warm weather it's closer to 18 days.


will they lay their eggs in 8th day or after 8 days?


----------



## spirit wings

Rais Maharjan said:


> will they lay their eggs in 8th day or after 8 days?


they usually lay a week or so after... but mother nature is not written in stone...so they lay when they are ready basically. the first post in this thread is from 2008, but the info is still nice to know.


----------



## Rais Maharjan

spirit wings said:


> they usually lay a week or so after... but mother nature is not written in stone...so they lay when they are ready basically. the first post in this thread is from 2008, but the info is still nice to kn my pigeons didn't laid their first eggs i am in trouble please give me some answers about that ok!


----------



## Rais Maharjan

my pigeons didn't laid their first egg what to do i don't know i am having trouble please give me some answers about that


----------



## spirit wings

Rais Maharjan said:


> my pigeons didn't laid their first egg what to do i don't know i am having trouble please give me some answers about that


there is nothing to do. just wait.


----------



## emnie09

My first 2 pairs of pigeon lay their first egg ang im waiting for the 2nd egg. Both of them lay just 1 egg. What do u think is the problem? Its been 4 days after they lay their first egg.


----------



## sreeshs

emnie09 said:


> My first 2 pairs of pigeon lay their first egg ang im waiting for the 2nd egg. Both of them lay just 1 egg. What do u think is the problem? Its been 4 days after they lay their first egg.


Some first time breeders lay only one egg, interestingly some over bred pairs are also said to lay one egg.

How old are your pigeons and what feed do you give them ?


----------



## doveone52

It is a little odd that they both laid only one egg. It may take a little longer in cold weather, though. I've had pigeons on occasion lay only one but not often.
Watch for eggbinding just in case but, again, that would be unusual for two hens simultaneously. Is it possible that both eggs are of the same pair but the second pair has claimed the second egg? I have had pairs "steal" another pair's baby! 
I would pay special attention to their diet and supplement w/ vitamins and minerals, esp calcium, with breeding pairs. Hope that helps.


----------



## bones0706

*Eggs*

 I watch my new pigeons and one pare has the nest bowl full of pine needles and the male keeps the other one away from the area but how long until they lay eggs,i am new at having pigeons but love to talk to them im not crazy but i do talk to them.


----------



## doveone52

bones0706 said:


> I watch my new pigeons and one pare has the nest bowl full of pine needles and the male keeps the other one away from the area but how long until they lay eggs,i am new at having pigeons but love to talk to them im not crazy but i do talk to them.


Join the club! I don't think I'm crazy either!!!???


----------



## Gotanyblacker

*Help I Think My 2.5 Month Old Pigeons Mated!!*

Hey everyone,

It can't be possible can it? My 2.5 month old pigeons mating??? I thought it was meant to happen at 5 or 6 months!!! does that mean they will lay eggs???? 

I had released them for two days but the weather was terrible so have taken them back in...

please help.


----------



## LA_BOY

One of my pigeons laid an egg but I found it on the dirt so when I put it back in to one of my pairs that I know were around that area, they dont want to lay on it. But there is another pair I dont know if it could be theres???


----------

